
Ask HN: Should Browsers load explicit content in Incognito mode automatically? - chrmod
That way explicit content urls won’t land in browsing history accidentally. Should browsers do that automatically or ask user every time domain known for explicit content gets detected?
======
CM30
It's an interesting idea, but I think that it'd have to tell users the current
page is considered 'explicit', give them a clear opt out and maybe make it an
optional feature you can opt in to instead.

That's because actually detecting a piece of content is explicit is much
trickier than it seems, and if the browser makes a mistake... well the user is
going to end up with a page they may want to revisit being excluded from their
browsing history, and potentially impossible to find again. That's not going
to go down well.

Add to how different people are when it comes to deciding what they count as
explicit (and what they do/don't want to be visible to
friends/family/coworkers/etc), and this seems like a feature that'd have to be
opt in to work well.

------
zzo38computer
That is a interesting idea, but if implemented it should be user-configurable
what URL patterns (and sources of URL patterns, so that you do not have to
enter all of them by yourself if you do not want to) and to enable/disable
such function, and maybe should be an extension. Anyways there are other
purposes for Incognito mode too that you might want such a thing (which is
possible whether it is "explicit content" or not).

